# My new rescape on my 120 & Video update on my Male veiled, shortbody, black tailed Fh



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

*My new rescape on my 120 & Video update on my Male veiled, shortbody, black tailed Fh*

Well I have been trying to figure out what to do with some of the driftwood and roots I have collected over the summer months. And last night I finally found a good use for it.

Here is the link to my 120 gallon video:






Inhabitants are 6-7 Inch Red tail catfish 
5 inch male Jag x Con
4.5 inch Flowerhorn

Here is the link to my 170 gallon video:






Inhabitants are Bud the veiled fh
Buds lady the mystery rose queen hybrid
4.5 inch male red devil
4 inch female jag


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Your fish flaps his fins so hard like he's trying to fly


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

tanks are looking good shawn... I see you moved the red devil over to the big tank. I hope to have some videos up of my tanks this weekend


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yea i have a few more roots and stuff to fit in there but i need this to water log up a bit first


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

cool driftwood


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you like my wood do you ...? lol that is one of the major benefits to living out here in the boooooooonies and with the lake and so many rivers and creeks to cruze up you can score some cool stuff and im pretty sure there arent to many people out here with big tanks so its like my private reserve for cool driftwood, my only competition is the people who insist on having driftwood in there gardens and at the entrance ways to there houses..

before it gets too close to fall here im gonna go and scavenge up as many maple roots from all the fallen maples in the creeks out here I love the way they look so twisty and bent there are so many options.

I am a little hesitant to put any roots or anything else in my big tank just because that veiled flowerhorn has enough trouble negotiating current with his flowy fins that im worried he would get all tangled up in the roots or jammed under something. as beautiful as the veiled thing is I would say it is a definite handicap as far as swimming is concerned


jay_leask said:


> cool driftwood


so if anyone over there wants some local lake driftwood or roots and you have plans on coming to vancouver island or near lk cowichan at all i would definately be able to scoop up some stuff and set it aside...


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Mac, I checked out your videos and have to say you have some very very nice looking fish, that veiled flowerhorn is gorgeous, I've never seen that on anything bigger than a halfblack guppy, is that a fixed trait or was it just a chance expression? if it's not fixed that could be a very rewarding project. 

Beautiful, and it looks crazy with that convict but, like I say, convicts would breed with a piece of dry toast if they didn't have a better choice.

A number of years ago, hmm.. thinking 1985 or 1986 lots were for sale along the cowichan river, $5000 per lot of river front property, a friend bought 3 lots and ended up with an incredible steelhead hole for years. Good old days... (sorry read about the branches from Lake Cowichan)

Douglas


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Douglas, the half black thing is a rare trait for flowerhorns to have , and the fact that he is "short bodied" and "veiled" he is a triple threat , Unfortunately I didnt breed him I bought him and his lineage is unknown to me but fortunately he is in there with that white and orangey "rose queen hybrid thing" and she will breed with anything they have actually spawned but because of where she chose to lay her eggs he was unable to get to them easily, because of his flowy fins he sucks at swimming , its bad , but this time i just have one piece of wood in there and im hoping she is gonna lay out in the open as soon as i can rehome those 2 jags and that red devil... cant give the damn things away and i mean i cant just off them its not there fault they dont fit into my plans.

I am hoping to have those 2 spawn again and Im really hoping some of his genetics are passable to the next gen , I would love to see some veiled hybrids come out or even the half black trait, but I dont know even WHAT the mother is , im saying rose queen hybrid because it is as close as a guess as i have got

fingers crossed


bcorchidguy said:


> Mac, I checked out your videos and have to say you have some very very nice looking fish, that veiled flowerhorn is gorgeous, I've never seen that on anything bigger than a halfblack guppy, is that a fixed trait or was it just a chance expression? if it's not fixed that could be a very rewarding project.
> 
> Beautiful, and it looks crazy with that convict but, like I say, convicts would breed with a piece of dry toast if they didn't have a better choice.
> 
> Douglas


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Sean, I like the look of the tanks. Sand is a little purple, but we've chatted about that before. Good job. With your tanks being so tall must make vacuuming the sand a pain! The red tail cats get huge...like massive! Needing a huge tank!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

A lil purple ... its hella purple lol but its what im working with , and it makes a nice contrast with the natural wood and stuff.. im hoping fish are colour blind or mine may think there tripping..

the rtc gets huge this i know but my plans in the future are to shut down both of my tanks and build one biggun, and the build will account for the size of the rtc im not worried about it I love those fish so its well worth the work and cost to have one.
as far as the tanks being so tall, im like 6'3" so its not too bad but reaching the bottom of the larger tank is a pain in the but , but i diy'd a 3 foot gravel/sand vac so its not too bad, and I have a subwoofer box that i refuse to throw out that i use as a step stool. Funny story we have really tall kitchen chairs and when i first got the bigger tank i was using it and there junk chairs but one of the legs broke under the weight of myself and the big rock i was trying to place in the tank, i tell ya it is scary stuff when you have a big hunk of slate in your hand, hanging onto a big glass box of water falling off a chair ... but we both survived and were now down a chair lol


djamm said:


> Sean, I like the look of the tanks. Sand is a little purple, but we've chatted about that before. Good job. With your tanks being so tall must make vacuuming the sand a pain! The red tail cats get huge...like massive! Needing a huge tank!


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Mac, fire off an email to a guy named Phil Shaddock at Guppy Designer, he's probably one of the top people in north american when it comes to fish genetics. He mainly deals with guppies but most if not all should be valid for cichlids as well. He may be able to point you in the right direction for passing the veils genes on. Philip has written dozens of books on genetics and has pioneered a way for people to store genetic information from a number of different strains into a couple of fish, so if you have to cut your fish room down to a tank or two for a couple years he can tell you how to park the genes from a few different fish and how to pull that information back out over a couple generations of selective breeding.

http://www.guppydesigner.com/

Tell Phil, Doug sent you.

Douglas


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice, thanks man , I will do that do you know his contact info or should i google it?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nevermind i found him..

and e mailed , thanks again douglas


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

driftwood layout in the 120 looks great. is it mostly maple?

gotta the purple sand actually looks pretty good, not what I had pictured when you said electric purple haha


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I think it is all maple, the roots for sure but not 100 on the stump thing
and its nice sand just ooober purple, i dont dislike it , and the fish really show well over it.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I have the purple sand too, you can get it at canadian tire, ask for bags of crayola sand. They're about $10 for 20lbs

I have 2 sealed bags at home for future projects


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tanks and fish Shawn. Like the driftwood especially. Hey...... hope ya don't mind, I turned your links into vids


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks man , i swear i'll figure it out lol


----------

